# Wildcat 11/9/14  (no longer Sunday River)



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2014)

Heading to the River tomorrow.  Anyone plan on being there?


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 8, 2014)

Think I might go for it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2014)

cool

I should be rolling in around 10.  I'll PM you my cell


----------



## Brad J (Nov 8, 2014)

I was hoping for Wildcat will settle for Sunday River


----------



## yeggous (Nov 8, 2014)

Eh? Am thinking about Bretton Woods. They are open top to bottom off the Range View HSQ during the afternoon for free with a food pantry donation.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2014)

Free is tempting, but I like the terrain variety SR is going to offer a bit better.  Worth the $39 if you ask me.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 8, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Free is tempting, but I like the terrain variety SR is going to offer a bit better.  Worth the $39 if you ask me.



For me it's the combination of free and two hours total of less driving.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2014)

gotcha

The less driving is why I was hoping for Wildcat.  Well, that and Lynx being a better trail than anything else open in the East right now IMO.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 8, 2014)

Was at SR today...Loads of fun. Conditions held up remarkably well.  They opened the lower half of Sunday Punch but it was...Variable. 

You will have a great day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2014)

Wildcat tomorrow!!!   Free!!!


----------



## Quietman (Nov 8, 2014)

Good for them!!  It takes some balls to announce it at 9:45pm for the next day, but what a change from last year.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 8, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Good for them!!  It takes some balls to announce it at 9:45pm for the next day, but what a change from last year.



After Bretton Woods did it, the gauntlet was thrown. I will be there with bells on!


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 8, 2014)

yeggous said:


> After Bretton Woods did it, the gauntlet was thrown. I will be there with bells on!



OK, I'll listen for you.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 8, 2014)

I am tempted and I just left up there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2014)

Do it!!


----------



## Quietman (Nov 8, 2014)

Looking back at last year, it was Jan 22nd when they were finally able to open the top of the mountain for good.  Probably won't be a *Wildcat Behind the Pack This Year* thread this year.  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2014)

Big props to them.  This is definitely a statement, and the place needs to make one this year to win folks back.


----------

